# What have you recently discovered about cooking?



## CinnamonSugar (May 20, 2021)

I’ve been cooking for 50+ yrs and I just discovered how great parchment paper is!   (I always thought it was just over-priced waxed paper *blush*)

what discoveries have you made recently in the kitchen—new ingredient, cooking technique, equipment—?


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

That I’m sick of doing it every night if I can’t look forward to a meal out every few weeks. 

I’m relatively new to parchment paper too, probably 5 years.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 20, 2021)

I learned I prefer just to eat food...but .....lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2021)

I've been watching a series of short videos posted by Jacques Pepin on FB.

It has made me realize that cooking for one or two people every now and then does not have to be an expensive chore. 

https://jp.foundation/video-series/jacques-at-home-2020 

Another simple thing that I've learned is to drain fried foods on a wire rack to keep them crisp instead of on paper towels.

I'm still learning to use my microwave oven and toaster oven to full advantage. 

Finally, I've learned that I can eat pretty well by doing more planning than cooking.  Today there are so many wonderful convenience/prepared foods available to us that I don't worry much about losing my ability to cook or being safe in the kitchen.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2021)

The Gorge Foreman grill still makes two burgers, like a Champ!  "I Gar-an-Tee it"!


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another simple thing that I've learned is to drain fried foods on a wire rack to keep them crisp instead of on paper towels.


Yes, I learned that recently, too!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, I learned that recently, too!


I will have to try that


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (May 20, 2021)

I hate cooking nowadays....but no choice...except I cheat with the microwave LOL.....


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2021)

Toss a bit of coffee into anything chocolate.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2021)

Mix in baking soda for cloud-like scrambled eggs






"A staple in cookie, cake, and muffin recipes, baking soda is a must-have for most baked goods. It's probably even already made an appearance at your breakfast table, as it's in most pancake mixes. What's more, it actually can give your eggs a lift, too. In fact, The Daily Meal suggests it's an important ingredient for creating the lightest and fluffiest scrambled eggs".

"Just as it helps prevent those sweet treats from becoming dense and heavy, baking soda transforms eggs due to its unique chemical makeup.  Basically, it works by releasing carbon dioxide bubbles when it interacts with liquid and heat, creating a double-whammy of airiness. The key is not overdoing it: It's recommended you use just 1/8 of a teaspoon for every two large eggs. Just sprinkle it in as you're whisking and prepare to be amazed".


----------



## Gardenlover (May 20, 2021)

Don't cook bacon naked.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

That investing in high-end cookware makes for a more enjoyable and fulfilling cooking experience.

I've know it for years, but am truly living the dream now.

Here is my new roasting pan!


----------



## Ladybj (May 20, 2021)

I spend wayyyyyy too much on grocery and not a huge fan of cooking anymore.  Being retired, I enjoy trying different recipes but it's a bit much sometimes (especially when my Sciatica wants to act up).  I get quick fixes sometimes which is fine with Hubby.   He is still working therefore, I make sure he has a good meal to take to work.  When he is off - he is in charge of cooking lamb chops on our indoor grill and Salmon when we have it on the menu.  Marinates is a well hidden secret.  Also, you can do wonders with frozen foods.


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> A staple in cookie, cake, and muffin recipes, baking soda is a must-have for most baked goods. It's probably even already made an appearance at your breakfast table, as it's in most pancake mixes.


Some recipes call for baking soda, some for baking powder.  Mostly it’s the latter in recipes that I use. 

I’d be willing to try a pinch of the soda in my scrambled eggs.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2021)

.The last few years I've gotten rid of all the oils except canola oil, virgin olive oil and real butter.
I use a lot more spices and herbs; especially fresh cilantro and green chilies in my cooking.  
The stores around here sell USDA "select" or uninspected meat from Mexico.  I have to hunt around to find USDA "choice".
The USDA SEAL is no more.

and,
Every meal should IMO be followed by chocolate!  hahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> .The last few years I've gotten rid of all the oils except canola oil, virgin olive oil and real butter.
> I use a lot more spices and herbs; especially fresh cilantro and green chilies in my cooking.
> The stores around here sell USDA "select" or uninspected meat from Mexico.  I have to hunt around to find USDA "choice".
> The USDA SEAL is no more.
> ...


Just a suggestion, Gaer, but adding peanut oil to your list would be a plus.

Many health benefits.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2021)

I've learned to run when the Spousal Equivalent announces "I saw an interesting recipe on (fill in the cooking show name) and I'm going to make it tomorrow night!"

He buys $50 worth of exotic ingredients, messes up every pan, pot, bowl and utensil in the kitchen, goes into panic mode when everything doesn't come ready at the same time and then gets depressed when it doesn't turn out well.
I keep reminding him that there are four assistants off camera who have everything ready for the show cook.  Camera pans away for a second and voila! there are perfectly sweated onions that appear at the perfectly appointed time. 

Then I get to clean up the kitchen.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just a suggestion, Gaer, but adding peanut oil to your list would be a plus.Really?  Well, i eat a lotof salted nuts.  Does that count?
> 
> Many health benefits.


Well, Ieat nuts. does that count?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, Ieat nuts. does that count?


Sure that counts, but peanut oil is really light, makes for the best chow-miens and stir-fry's ever, and of course peanut oil is good for you.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sure that counts, but peanut oil is really light, makes for the best chow-miens and stir-fry's ever, and of course peanut oil is good for you.


Sounds good!  I use sesame oil in my oriental dressing though.  (forgot to mention that!)


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2021)

Switched to grapeseed oil over olive oil for cooking on the advice of and Asian chef. Learned to store tomatoes upside down so they last longer.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> what discoveries have you made recently in the kitchen—new ingredient, cooking technique, equipment—?


Nothing

I haven't been let in the kitchen since the compost incident


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I haven't been let in the kitchen since the compost incident


Dare we ask.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 20, 2021)

That I'm tired of cooking.


----------



## timoc (May 20, 2021)

What have you recently discovered about cooking?​
Everyone else's cooking tastes better than mine.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Dare we ask.


Wife went shopping

I got hungry

Noticed a steel bowl of ancient salad fixings on the counter
I happen to really like limp/ancient salad that's been in the fridge a bit too long
Sat the bowl on the table
Squirted on some thousand island
Chowed down

Wife gets home
Thanked me for taking out the compost 

Seems there were other, half rotten, things in that bowl

Hey, thousand island covers a lot of sins


----------



## katlupe (May 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Some recipes call for baking soda, some for baking powder.  Mostly it’s the latter in recipes that I use.
> 
> I’d be willing to try a pinch of the soda in my scrambled eggs.


Many restaurants, IHOP and Denny's are two, put a bit of pancake mix in their scrambled eggs. Supposed to make them fluffy.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2021)

I only need one sieve.  

There was the flour sifter that was a hand-me-down.  Nice solid quality.
The colander for draining things.
A lettuce spinner
A sieve for whatever straining.  

The sieve seems to work for all above and maybe more.  Space saved in my small kitchen.


----------



## dobielvr (May 23, 2021)

Learned that I need to stick to using teflon pots and frying pans.

I've been burning the bottoms of the stainless steel pans(2), and I'm having a hard time cleaning them.  And I dont want to anymore..lol.  I'm thinking about just throwing them away.
They get too hot.

ETA:  and cashew milk doesnt really change the flavor of things when you're cooking with it.


----------



## katlupe (May 24, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Learned that I need to stick to using teflon pots and frying pans.
> 
> I've been burning the bottoms of the stainless steel pans(2), and I'm having a hard time cleaning them.  And I dont want to anymore..lol.  I'm thinking about just throwing them away.
> They get too hot.
> ...


I had to give up my cast iron skillets and pans due to not being able to lift them anymore. I am now using a nonstick teflon type of pans, which I said I'd never do. I researched how to cook in them and keep them in good shape and the thing is never use really high hot temperatures. And never put water in hot pan to soak. Let it cool first. So I am being careful with these to see if I can make them last. Hot temps in a telfon pan can affect pets, especially birds and rabbits, so I am careful.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

That I don’t have to do it.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That investing in high-end cookware makes for a more enjoyable and fulfilling cooking experience.
> 
> I've know it for years, but am truly living the dream now.
> 
> Here is my new roasting pan!


I
like good quality cookware as well @Aunt Marg I’ve got a (scan pan) brand  roast dish with a dome lid that has a glass insert .( saves heaps of oven cleaning )

I sorta steam ( cook )mini plum puddings in it for Christmas using a muffin pan sitting on a rack
Mine is exactly like this .
Saves heap,of cleaning to I wipe mine out with a paper towel before washing


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I
> like good quality cookware as well @Aunt Marg I’ve got a (scan pan) brand  roast dish with a domec lid that has a glass insert .( saves heaps of oven cleaning )
> 
> I even cook , sorta steam ( cook )mini plum puddings in it for Christmas using a muffin pan sitting on a rack


You know, Kadee, sometimes it hurts so bad parting with a large sum of money to get something special and high-quality, but the payoff never fails to reward me in spades.

High-end cookware lasts forever... truly is heirloom when you think about it, and there's nothing quite like having a few select pieces that glitter and shine, helping to showcase that special Sunday meal or a favourite specialty dish served up for a special holiday get-together like Christmas.

When I first got married I had an old collection of aluminum cookware, and even at that time I wasn't crazy about it, but so nice it was to move to my first set of true stainless.

Is your Scanpan like this?


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

I bought this yesterday, it’s not that I needed to replace my old but still working toaster .
it was a $130 investment IMO for the options of having several settings .

I like the fact you can toast crumpets / bagels ect on  ONE side  ( only ) if you want to
I bought red cause I have a white kitchen and a touch of red gives it a bit of colour
@Aunt Marg
My scan pan  Roast pan with lid is exactly the same as the photo I posted up,here ^^^^^  
I also have a standard 24 cm frypan ( scan pan ) with a glass lid i Use heaps


----------



## Nathan (May 26, 2021)

> What have you recently discovered about cooking?


Simple is better, for one.   Also, when trying out a new recipe- there are a lot of ways to substitute common ingredients that you already have, for the 'exotic' ingredients that are expensive, or that you may never need in another dish.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I
> like good quality cookware as well @Aunt Marg I’ve got a (scan pan) brand  roast dish with a dome lid that has a glass insert .( saves heaps of oven cleaning )
> 
> I sorta steam ( cook )mini plum puddings in it for Christmas using a muffin pan sitting on a rack
> ...


Sorry, Kadee, I find at times, some images don't display until the page is refreshed, which of course I didn't do before I posted my reply to you.

What a nifty looking cook pan that is!

WOW! Now that's a toaster! My pet-peeve with our toaster, aside from the fact it's almost 40 years old, is that thick sliced bread gets stuck in the slot, and English crumpets need to be sliced in half before toasting, otherwise they're too thick to fit in the bread slot.

I just love all the new coloured appliances and kitchen knick-knacks today, they remind me so much of the past!


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

I find that as well @Aunt Marg  I will look at posts and don’t see any photos .,when you go back latter the photos are there


----------



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)

*Instant Pot*:  God's gift to men who never cooked, can't cook but had to step up and do it, with results that amaze those who can cook.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Simple is better, for one.   Also, when trying out a new recipe- there are a lot of ways to substitute common ingredients that you already have, for the 'exotic' ingredients that are expensive, or that you may never need in another dish.


I’m usually siting down about 2 in the afternoon for a cuppa and that’s when all the cooking shows are on TV .
I sorta listen more than watch them but I’ve said to hubby several times about allot of the food they cook that the average person wouldn’t either be bothered or even afford to make allot of the recipes demonstrated .
Ive sat here and added up just the bunches of herbs they will cut up and add to a dish 
like spring onions $2.50 , fresh mint $2.20 for a small pouch of fresh mint , coriander $2.50 
fresh parsley to put on top $2.50 so that’s close to adding $10 to the cost of the meal before any other ingredients  @Nathan


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

I'm new to parchment paper as well and I love it especially for cookies.
I have found that pudding, or any sauce that needs thickening cooks up really nice in the microwave. No more stirring over a double boiler or watching things like a hawk in a pot on the stove so it doesn't burn.
Butter melts quickly and chocolate also but that has to be watched closely yet better than on a stove.
I warm my liquids to the right temperature needed for yeast in a recipe. 
It use to take forever to peel garlic but I saw on tv that of you give it a whack with the flat side of a knife the skin comes right off.


 .


----------



## timoc (May 26, 2021)

What have you recently discovered about cooking?​
The food cooks quicker if I turn the gas on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

timoc said:


> What have you recently discovered about cooking?​
> The food cooks quicker if I turn the gas on.


I have a sneaking suspicion your wife tells you to stay in your easy-chair and keep watching TV while she cooks.


----------



## timoc (May 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion your wife tells you to stay in your easy-chair and keep watching TV while she cooks.


Nice try, Marg, but wrong.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

I tell my hubby ,I’ll call you if I need your help     I try to keep,him out of MY kitchen while cooking


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I tell my hubby ,I’ll call you if I need your help     I try to keep,him out of MY kitchen while cooking


LOL!

That's me, too, Kadee, but I think, Timoc, is trying to pull our legs.


----------



## timoc (May 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's me, too, Kadee, but I think, Timoc, is trying to pull our legs.


Oo! Heaven forbid, if I tugged away at your legs, Marg, I reckon I'd be toe-ended up my backside. 

Goodnight, Marg, goodnight Kaydee.  

Tim.


----------



## Lewkat (May 26, 2021)

I have discovered that I do not enjoy it so much anymore since I've developed stomach trouble and eating is uncomfortable for me.  Ergo, I've lost interest in preparing many dishes as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

timoc said:


> Oo! Heaven forbid, if I tugged away at your legs, Marg, I reckon I'd be toe-ended up my backside.
> 
> Goodnight, Marg, goodnight Kaydee.
> 
> Tim.


I wouldn't do that to you, Timoc. 

Goodnight, sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

I’m not a very good cook, I get enthusiastic and try something new, but it’s rarely good enough to have again. Not being keen on most vegetables (especially broccoli)  I’ve discovered the best way to have them is in a soup so we have lots of soup in our house.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Good nite ….don’t think so  I’m about to head out the door to do food shopping
it’s just before 10 am here in Aussie land


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You know, Kadee, sometimes it hurts so bad parting with a large sum of money to get something special and high-quality, but the payoff never fails to reward me in spades.
> 
> High-end cookware lasts forever... truly is heirloom when you think about it, and there's nothing quite like having a few select pieces that glitter and shine, helping to showcase that special Sunday meal or a favourite specialty dish served up for a special holiday get-together like Christmas.
> 
> ...


I think we call those pots targines from the middle east, but I've never tried one, now I'm wondering if I should give it a try.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I think we call those pots targines from the middle east, but I've never tried one, now I'm wondering if I should give it a try.


Until today, Mellow, I had never heard of Scanpans, and I have never heard of targines before either until now, but they sort of seem reminiscent of what would find in the middle east.


----------



## timoc (May 27, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> *I’m not a very good cook*, I get enthusiastic and try something new, but it’s rarely good enough to have again. Not being keen on most vegetables (especially broccoli)  I’ve discovered the best way to have them is in a soup so we have lots of soup in our house.


Compared to me, you're a chef.


----------



## Kadee (May 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Until today, Mellow, I had never heard of Scanpans, and I have never heard of targines before either until now, but they sort of seem reminiscent of what would find in the middle east.


at a rough guess I would have had my roast pan with the nice domed lid for 10 years and they’re
never changed the design ,mine gets used on average once a week for cooking  a roast and it still looks like new @Aunt Marg it’s so easy to clean as well 
They have a wide range of products from knives to saucepans https://www.kitchenware.com.au/scanpan.html


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> *.The last few years I've gotten rid of all the oils except canola oil, virgin olive oil and real butter.*


Me too..altho' I've never used cheap vegetable oil...

But I've got rid of Soft spread 'butter'.. ( never did use margarine...)..and now I only use Butter, Olive oil and Groundnut oil


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> That I'm tired of cooking.


I'm with ya Pam....


----------



## Tommy (May 27, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I bought this yesterday, it’s not that I needed to replace my old but still working toaster .
> it was a $130 investment IMO for the options of having several settings .
> 
> View attachment 166750


As you're pleased with your purchase, it appears that you got a good deal.  It looks like Amazon is currently selling that same toaster for $277.62 $US ... that's $359.12 in Australian dollars!


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2021)

I recently learned that rinsing chicken water and rubbing salt onto it for 15 minutes before cooking, helps tenderize without marinating.


----------



## Chet (May 27, 2021)

My discovery about cooking isn't new. I knew for a long time that I can't and care not to. Sometimes I'll see a dish touted in a magazine or TV and think that looks good until I read the recipe and find two dozen different ingredients are needed. Cooking takes time. Consumption takes up a tenth of that amount of time and then you have clean up your mess.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I recently learned that rinsing chicken water and rubbing salt onto it for 15 minutes before cooking, helps tenderize without marinating.



I learned that I can get my rump tenderised at the butchers.


----------



## katlupe (May 27, 2021)

I have learned after years of collecting and using cookbooks that I never use them now. I use the internet and it is quicker. And if I don't know what I want to cook I list some of the ingredients I want to use and find a recipe. I follow certain cooking channels and use other cooking sites too. Cooking has evolved for me over the years. Going from cooking for a family to cooking for one, from cooking on a wood cook stove to cooking with the Instant Pot, NuWave oven, a toaster oven and a slow cooker. I never use the actual stove for cooking or the oven either.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166842
> I learned that I can get my rump tenderised at the butchers.


If that’s your thing….. go for it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166842
> I learned that I can get my rump tenderised at the butchers.


I would have never guessed you were so kinky, Horseless.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (May 27, 2021)

I hate it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> at a rough guess I would have had my roast pan with the nice domed lid for 10 years and they’re
> never changed the design ,mine gets used on average once a week for cooking  a roast and it still looks like new @Aunt Marg it’s so easy to clean as well
> They have a wide range of products from knives to saucepans https://www.kitchenware.com.au/scanpan.html


The wooden block knife holder sets are refreshing in their design!

Thank you for extending the link my way, Kadee!

That's just it, when it comes to quality, high-end cookware, no matter how much you use it, so long as you take care of it properly it will last forever.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

I don't hate it, but after cooking for over 50 years .. I'm fed up to the back teeth with it. I wish I could get a chef in to do everything...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 8, 2021)

I made gluten-free zucchini bread today and it turned out really good!  Not too sweet, slightly more dry/crumbly than regular quick bread but overall a very good first effort.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 16, 2021)

Learning to make Mug Cakes (keto-friendly with almond and coconut flours ) in the microwave.  Pretty darn good if I do say so and each one is at least three servings!  Win-win- win!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)

What have you recently discovered about cooking?​
That we are going a day without home cooked meals; this cook is not so energetic any longer.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2021)

I do quite a bit of baking "breads" for us. Recently I have learned to bake several batches at time and save about an hour of electricity.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2021)

I've discovered almost nothing about baking during most of my life
except for that "no need" bread.

I'm not that into baked goods.
I can do brownies, and that's all I care about.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 16, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've discovered almost nothing about baking during most of my life
> except for that "no need" bread.
> 
> I'm not that into baked goods.
> I can do brownies, and that's all I care about.


Well chocolate is its own food group so brownies covers that, @RadishRose !


----------



## timoc (Oct 16, 2021)

What have you recently discovered about cooking?​
That just about everyone, even next door's dog, are better cooks than I am, but I'm brilliant at mowing the lawns of phenomenal cooks.


----------



## Shero (Oct 16, 2021)

Cooking is fun, even more when one's husband is also a good cook!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well chocolate is its own food group so brownies covers that, @RadishRose !


Yep!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2021)

I add a tsp of cinnamon to my hot chocolate.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> That I'm tired of cooking.



Me too  ....    cooking is so overrated


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Oct 16, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Toss a bit of coffee into anything chocolate.


Mocha, the combo of coffee and chocolate is one my favorite flavors.
And I've made from scratch coffee cakes with streusal topping using coffee as the liquid.  The streusal topping is the work that keeps me from making it more often.  You'd think they could figure ot out a way to make it so we could buy it ready to sprinkle on top of things.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 16, 2021)

I made creamy cod with potatoes au gratin and steamed broccoli this evening. Delicious!  

Here's the recipe I used:






I made mine in one casserole dish instead of two individual serving dishes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I made creamy cod with potatoes au gratin and steamed broccoli this evening. Delicious!
> 
> Here's the recipe I used:
> 
> ...


Sounds delish!!!


----------

